# Some gtk programs keep crashing



## tankist02 (Feb 16, 2014)

FreeBSD 10.0 RELEASE amd64, fully updated ports tree. Packages are built locally by poudriere with mostly default settings and then installed/upgraded with pkg. Some gtk programs (mate-panel, Caja, mate-terminal, transmission, amule) crash almost daily. If I look at backtrace in gdb the crashes seem to happen in gtk library. For example:


```
$ gdb mate-terminal mate-terminal.core
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd"...(no debugging symbols found)...
Core was generated by `mate-terminal'.
Program terminated with signal 11, Segmentation fault.
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libdconf.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libdconf.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libvte.so.9...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libvte.so.9
Reading symbols from /lib/libncurses.so.8...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libncurses.so.8
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libharfbuzz.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libharfbuzz.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgraphite2.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgraphite2.so.3
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXinerama.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXinerama.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXi.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXi.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXrandr.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXrandr.so.2
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXext.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXext.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXcursor.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXcursor.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXcomposite.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXcomposite.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXdamage.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXdamage.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXfixes.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXfixes.so.3
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libcairo.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libcairo.so.2
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libpixman-1.so.30...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libpixman-1.so.30
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libxcb-shm.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libxcb-shm.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libxcb-render.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libxcb-render.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXrender.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXrender.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libpng15.so.15...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libpng15.so.15
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /lib/libm.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libm.so.5
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libffi.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libffi.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.3
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.9
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libfontconfig.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libexpat.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libexpat.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.9...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.9
Reading symbols from /lib/libz.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libz.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libbz2.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libbz2.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libX11.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libX11.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libxcb.so.2...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libxcb.so.2
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXau.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXau.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libXdmcp.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libXdmcp.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libpthread-stubs.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libpthread-stubs.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/librpcsvc.so.5...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/librpcsvc.so.5
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libSM.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libSM.so.6
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libICE.so.6...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libICE.so.6
Reading symbols from /lib/libutil.so.9...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libutil.so.9
Reading symbols from /lib/libthr.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libthr.so.3
Reading symbols from /lib/libc.so.7...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libc.so.7
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/libc++.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/libc++.so.1
Reading symbols from /lib/libcxxrt.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libcxxrt.so.1
Reading symbols from /lib/libgcc_s.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libgvfscommon.so.0...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libgvfscommon.so.0
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/libdbus-1.so.3...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/libdbus-1.so.3
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libdconfsettings.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/gio/modules/libdconfsettings.so
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/i18n/libiconv_std.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/i18n/libiconv_std.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/i18n/libUTF8.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/i18n/libUTF8.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/i18n/libmapper_none.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/i18n/libmapper_none.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmurrine.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libmurrine.so
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libpixmap.so
Reading symbols from /usr/lib/i18n/libmapper_646.so.4...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/lib/i18n/libmapper_646.so.4
Reading symbols from /usr/local/lib/pango/1.8.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /usr/local/lib/pango/1.8.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so
Reading symbols from /libexec/ld-elf.so.1...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
Loaded symbols for /libexec/ld-elf.so.1
#0  0x00000008010ef1c2 in gtk_radio_action_set_current_value () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
[New Thread 808ddb800 (LWP 101438/mate-terminal)]
[New Thread 808c10800 (LWP 101436/mate-terminal)]
[New Thread 80903a000 (LWP 101435/mate-terminal)]
[New Thread 808c06400 (LWP 101430/mate-terminal)]
(gdb) bt
#0  0x00000008010ef1c2 in gtk_radio_action_set_current_value () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#1  0x0000000804f0f382 in g_object_unref () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#2  0x00000008011caa42 in gtk_ui_manager_get_ui () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#3  0x00000008011ca209 in gtk_ui_manager_get_ui () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#4  0x00000008011ca152 in gtk_ui_manager_get_ui () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#5  0x00000008011ca152 in gtk_ui_manager_get_ui () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#6  0x00000008011ca152 in gtk_ui_manager_get_ui () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#7  0x00000008011c920d in gtk_ui_manager_ensure_update () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#8  0x0000000000429991 in ?? ()
#9  0x0000000804f0a311 in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#10 0x0000000804f1e9aa in signal_emit_unlocked_R () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#11 0x0000000804f1f695 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#12 0x0000000804f1fd84 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#13 0x00000008010d78b5 in gtk_notebook_set_action_widget () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#14 0x0000000804f0d7a9 in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__OBJECTv () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#15 0x0000000804f0a57a in _g_closure_invoke_va () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#16 0x0000000804f1f361 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#17 0x0000000804f1fd84 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#18 0x0000000804f0a57a in _g_closure_invoke_va () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#19 0x0000000804f1f361 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#20 0x0000000804f1fd84 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#21 0x0000000804f0a57a in _g_closure_invoke_va () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#22 0x0000000804f1f361 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#23 0x0000000804f1fe82 in g_signal_emit_by_name () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#24 0x0000000800a9413b in vte_terminal_watch_child () from /usr/local/lib/libvte.so.9
#25 0x0000000804f0a311 in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#26 0x0000000804f1e9aa in signal_emit_unlocked_R () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#27 0x0000000804f1f695 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#28 0x0000000804f1fe82 in g_signal_emit_by_name () from /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#29 0x0000000800a8b82f in vte_reaper_add_child () from /usr/local/lib/libvte.so.9
#30 0x000000080539d086 in g_child_watch_dispatch () from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#31 0x00000008053a06f2 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#32 0x00000008053a0a93 in g_main_context_iterate () from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#33 0x00000008053a0dbf in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#34 0x00000008010b1adf in gtk_main () from /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#35 0x0000000000417529 in ?? ()
#36 0x00000000004144ef in ?? ()
#37 0x0000000800666000 in ?? ()
#38 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
```

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tankist02 (Feb 18, 2014)

Took a look into /var/log/messages:


```
Feb 17 18:22:07 obama kernel: pid 29508 (caja), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
Feb 17 21:28:36 obama kernel: pid 1163 (transmission-gtk), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```
I am wondering what could be wrong with my system...


----------

